# IVF Start of period while on Prostap?



## Lara71 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello everybody,

Am new to this forum, so not used to any of the abbreviations yet. Any info on them?
Anyway, I have started my first IVC cycle last Monday with a once-off injection of Prostap on day 21 of my cycle. Can anybody tell me when you should normally start your period (withdrawal bleed) after that? The nurse told me it could be as little as 2 days after the injection, but I have had no signs yet (this is day7) and am starting to get worried that maybe the drug is not working?

Thanks
Maren


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Maren.  I use Prostap too.  My period are normally 28 days but on Prostap they are always D35.  Don't worry she will appear!  xx


----------



## Mishka Mouse (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Maren

Welcome to FF, you will find it very helpful along the way.

I had Prostap too and my period came 8 days after, it does come a bit later than usual.  As for the abbreviations, there is a list on the home page under 'words and meanings' (half way down the left hand side.

Don't worry you will soon pick it up, good luck with your treatment 

Tracy x


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Maren

I have had two Prostap injections in recent months,after the first one i didn't bleed for 10 days. After the second one it was 14 days before i had a bleed,i remember being absolutely panic stricken about this but it was fine, treatment was delayed a week until the womb lining was nice and thin again,it didn't have any adverse effect on the cycle though.Hope this puts your mind at rest

GOOD LUCK!!!!

                                    G xxx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Maren try the link below for the abbreviations I ad the same problem at first
Z
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/


----------



## Lara71 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello girls,

Thank you all very much for your replies, they have been a great help!
I think my period is imminent now, have had first signs of blood, so hopefully I will start bleeding properly soon.

Maren


----------

